# CPT Code 82272



## cedwards (Aug 17, 2011)

Can you code 82272 X 3 when three Hemoccults the patient was sent home with to complete are negative for occult blood in a patient who presented to the office with change in bowel habits & rectal bleeding?

The CPT description states Blood, occult, by peroxidase activity (eg, guiac), qualitative, feces, 1-3 simultaneous determinations, performed for other than colorectal neoplasm screening.

Can someone provide me with literature on this?
I have searched the web to no avail.

Thanks!
Christina


----------

